# hilfe mit iframe



## drmayday (12. Oktober 2003)

ich brauch dringend mal hilfe.... so als ziemlicher html un alles drum rum anfänger hab ich n leichtes problem:
wie bekomme ich den folgenden inline frame in die mitte des folgenden html codes ohne das es mir des ganze style zerreist?

iframe: <iframe src="http://www.hospital-clan.de/news/shownews.php" width="600" height="700" </iframe>

code:
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Untitled-1</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script language="JavaScript" fptype="dynamicanimation">
<!--
function dynAnimation() {}
function clickSwapImg() {}
//-->
</script>
<script language="JavaScript1.2" fptype="dynamicanimation" src="animate.js">
</script>
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0 onload="dynAnimation()">
<!-- ImageReady Slices (Untitled-1) -->
<TABLE WIDTH=1024 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 height="831">
	<TR><script src="fade.js" language="Javascript"></script>
		<TD COLSPAN=10 height="176">
			<IMG SRC="images/Banner.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=174 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="176">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=174 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=6 height="20">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_02.gif" WIDTH=468 HEIGHT=18 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=7 height="200">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_03.gif" width=158 height=186 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=3 height="20">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_04.gif" WIDTH=398 HEIGHT=18 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="20">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=18 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/1.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font face="Alien League" size="4"><b><u>MenU</u></b></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 ROWSPAN=3 height="114">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_06.gif" WIDTH=31 HEIGHT=108 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=3 background="images/17.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font face="FUTURE_NEWS" size="4"><a href="gb.html"><font color="#000000">GUESTBOOK</font></a></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 background="images/19.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font size="4" face="Alien League">News Posten</font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=17 height="556">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_09.gif" WIDTH=82 HEIGHT=522 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/2.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
        </TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=3 background="images/17.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font size="4" face="FUTURE_NEWS"><a href="forum.html"><font color="#000000">FORUM</font></a></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 background="images/20.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font size="4" face="Alien League">Members
            bearbeiten</font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR> 
		<TD background="images/3.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font face="Alien League" size="4"><a href="index.html" style="font-family: Alien League" dynamicanimation="fpAnimformatRolloverFP1" fprolloverstyle="color: #FFFFFF" onmouseover="rollIn(this)" onmouseout="rollOut(this)" language="Javascript1.2"><font color="#000000">NEWS</font></a></font></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=3 height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_14.gif" WIDTH=248 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 background="images/20.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font size="4" face="Alien League">Wars Eintragen</font></TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2 background="images/4.gif" height="40">
            <p align="center"><font face="Alien League" size="4"><a href="links.html" dynamicanimation="fpAnimformatRolloverFP1" fprolloverstyle="color: #FFFFFF" onmouseover="rollIn(this)" onmouseout="rollOut(this)" language="Javascript1.2"><font color="#000000">Links</font></a></font></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=17 height="500">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_17.gif" WIDTH=15 HEIGHT=468 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=4 ROWSPAN=3 height="66">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_18.gif" WIDTH=264 HEIGHT=60 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 height="23">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_19.gif" WIDTH=316 HEIGHT=21 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="23">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=21 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2 height="43">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_20.gif" WIDTH=175 HEIGHT=39 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2 height="43">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_21.gif" WIDTH=141 HEIGHT=39 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="17">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2 background="images/5.gif" height="40">
            <p align="center"><font face="Alien League" size="4"><a href="voting.html" dynamicanimation="fpAnimformatRolloverFP1" fprolloverstyle="color: #FFFFFF" onmouseover="rollIn(this)" onmouseout="rollOut(this)" language="Javascript1.2"><font color="#000000">Voting</font></a></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD height="26">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=24 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=14 height="434">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_23.gif" WIDTH=16 HEIGHT=408 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 ROWSPAN=11 height="376">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_24.gif" WIDTH=80 HEIGHT=354 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=4 ROWSPAN=11 background="images/mitte.gif" height="376">
			<IMG SRC="images/mitte.gif" width=642 height=354 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="14">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=12 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/6.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font face="Alien League" size="4"><a href="join.html" dynamicanimation="fpAnimformatRolloverFP1" fprolloverstyle="color: #FFFFFF" onmouseover="rollIn(this)" onmouseout="rollOut(this)" language="Javascript1.2"><font color="#000000">Jo!n
            Us</font></a></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/7.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font face="Alien League" size="4"><a href="fight.html" dynamicanimation="fpAnimformatRolloverFP1" fprolloverstyle="color: #FFFFFF" onmouseover="rollIn(this)" onmouseout="rollOut(this)" language="Javascript1.2"><font color="#000000">F!ght
            US</font></a></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/8.gif" height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/8.gif" width=189 height=36 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/9.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font face="Alien League" size="4"><b><u>About us</u></b></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/10.gif" height="38">
            &nbsp;</TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/11.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font size="4" face="Alien League"><a href="history.html" dynamicanimation="fpAnimformatRolloverFP1" fprolloverstyle="color: #FFFFFF" onmouseover="rollIn(this)" onmouseout="rollOut(this)" language="Javascript1.2"><font color="#000000">History</font></a></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/12.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font size="4" face="Alien League"><a href="members.html" dynamicanimation="fpAnimformatRolloverFP1" fprolloverstyle="color: #FFFFFF" onmouseover="rollIn(this)" onmouseout="rollOut(this)" language="Javascript1.2"><font color="#000000">Members</font></a></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/12.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font face="Alien League" size="4"><a href="wars.html" dynamicanimation="fpAnimformatRolloverFP1" fprolloverstyle="color: #FFFFFF" onmouseover="rollIn(this)" onmouseout="rollOut(this)" language="Javascript1.2"><font color="#000000">Wars</font></a></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/13.gif" height="38">
            <p align="center"><font face="Alien League" size="4"><a href="irc.html" dynamicanimation="fpAnimformatRolloverFP1" fprolloverstyle="color: #FFFFFF" onmouseover="rollIn(this)" onmouseout="rollOut(this)" language="Javascript1.2"><font color="#000000">IRC</font></a></font></p>
        </TD>
		<TD height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=36 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2 background="images/14.gif" height="40">
			<IMG SRC="images/15.gif" width=189 height=36 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="20">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=18 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR> 
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2 height="46">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_36.gif" WIDTH=62 HEIGHT=42 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=6 ROWSPAN=3 height="58">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_37.gif" WIDTH=742 HEIGHT=54 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="20">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=18 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2 background="images/15.gif" height="38">
			<IMG SRC="images/16.gif" width=189 height=36 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="26">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=24 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD height="12">
			<IMG SRC="images/index_39.gif" WIDTH=62 HEIGHT=12 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="12">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=12 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD height="21">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=189 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="21">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=15 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="21">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=16 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="21">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=62 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="21">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=18 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="21">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=168 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="21">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=158 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="21">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=175 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="21">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=141 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="21">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=82 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="21"> 
		</TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</BODY>
</HTML>






Der iframe soll statt einem img erscheinen nämlich statt dem img mitte.gif 
( <IMG SRC="images/mitte.gif" width=642 height=354 ALT=""></TD>) 

wäre net wenn ihr mir des evtl. entsprechend ändern könntet oder mir sagen wo der iframe hin muss. danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Oktober 2003)

Indem du in dort reinpackst,wo jetzt das bild ist,und ihn soweit verkleinerst,dass er nicht grösser ist als das Bild jetzt.


----------



## drmayday (14. Oktober 2003)

*schön wärs...*

ja des hab ich mir auch gedacht.... aber nö der mag des net da legt er mir den entweder ganz oben hin oder bissl  weit nach rechts..... keine ahnung warum des is ja des problem


----------



## noxid`- (15. Oktober 2003)

ich hab es zwar gerade nicht ausprobiert aber ich denke das es an der ausrichtung innerhalb der tabelle liegt. guck doch einfach mal auf http://selfhtml.teamone.de/ nach tabellen bzw. inhaltsausrichtung innerhalb einer tabelle...da wird was stehen ;-)


----------

